# Que faire d'un PowerMac G4 Mirrored Doors?



## Fred2Fish (4 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir, 

je vous écris pour avoir vos conseils concernant un PowerMac G4 Mirrored Doors qu'on m'a récemment donné. C'est une belle bête, la tour est dans un état parfait, l'ordinateur n'a aucun problème technique. Le hic, c'est que je sais absolument pas quoi en faire , à part l'exposer en tant que bel objet. Je ne vois pas de projets ludiques dans lesquels ce mac pourrait prendre part (à part le transformer en aquarium ). 

Est-ce que ça vaut encore quelque chose en occasion? Y a-t-il des gens qui cherchent des pièces pour une telle machine? 
Je rêve depuis longtemps d'une tour de Mac Pro vide pour en faire un hackintosh, quelqu'un serait prêt à faire l'échange contre mon PowerMac G4?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2013)

Fred2Fish a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> je vous écris pour avoir vos conseils concernant un PowerMac G4 Mirrored Doors qu'on m'a récemment donné. C'est une belle bête, la tour est dans un état parfait, l'ordinateur n'a aucun problème technique. Le hic, c'est que je sais absolument pas quoi en faire



G4 MDD, après, ça dépend lequel, en ce qui me concerne, j'ai le top de la gamme, le Fw800 2x1,42 Ghz, avec 2 Go de Ram, 4 disques de 160 Go en RAID 0 (le mode "entrelacé", donc un volume unique de 640 Go super-rapide), et Mac OS 10.5.8 "Server", ça fait un moment qu'il me sert de serveur, les modèles "Dual 1,25 Ghz" sont pas mal non plus, que ce soit le MDD, le Fw800, ou le MDD 2003, mais les autres, ça présente moins d'intérêt en raison de performances qui commencent à être trop justes pour les temps qui courent.

À titre de comparaison, le Fw800 2x1,42 offre des performances comparables à celles d'un iMac G5 à 2 ou 2,1 Ghz, et le 2x1,25 sensiblement celles d'un iMac G5 à 1,8 Ghz, mais avec des possibilités d'extension autrement plus intéressantes &#8230; Le mien a une carte SCSI, une carte ATA133 et une carte "3 USB2 + 2 Fw400" bootable (y compris sur un disque USB2, ce qui est intéressant pour un Mac PPC), et il me reste encore un emplacement PCI de libre. Relié en gigabit ethernet à mon MBP, il le seconde admirablement.

Voilà une des utilisations possibles.


----------



## Fred2Fish (5 Septembre 2013)

Merci de ta réponse, le truc c'est que je suis déjà bien équipé côte matériel, et je n'ai pas vraiment besoin d'une machine en plus (j'ai un Mac Mini 2012 en serveur/media center + Macbook Pro). 

Plus j'y réfléchis, plus je me dis que le revendre est le meilleure option. Tu sais ce que ça vaut?


----------



## JPTK (5 Septembre 2013)

Fred2Fish a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse, le truc c'est que je suis déjà bien équipé côte matériel, et je n'ai pas vraiment besoin d'une machine en plus (j'ai un Mac Mini 2012 en serveur/media center + Macbook Pro).
> 
> Plus j'y réfléchis, plus je me dis que le revendre est le meilleure option. Tu sais ce que ça vaut?



Pas grand chose... tu dois pouvoir en tirer maxi 150 , ça dépend de la config, regarde les annonces pour te faire une idée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2013)

Fred2Fish a dit:


> Tu sais ce que ça vaut?



Aucune idée, vu que je ne sais pas de quel modèle il s'agit; il y en a eu 8 différents :

MDD 2002 - 3 modèles : bi-867 Mhz, bi-1Ghz et bi 1,25 Ghz
Fw800 2003 - 3 modèles : mono-1 Ghz, bi-1,25 Ghz et bi 1,42 Ghz
MDD 2003 - 2 modèles : mono-1,25 Ghz et bi 1,25 Ghz

Après la cote dépend encore de la Ram installée, du volume de disque(s) dur(s) et du type de lecteur optique. Ensuite, si tu vends à un particulier, les cartes d'extensions installées peuvent encore la modifier, ainsi que le modèle de carte vidéo installé (mais ces derniers éléments ne sont pas pris en compte dans "la côte", c'est affaire de négociation).

Pour te donner un ordre d'idée sur "la côte", mon "Fw800 bi-pro 1,42 Ghz avec 2 Go de Ram, 640 Go de disque dur et un superdrive (graveur de DVD) cote encore 190 &#8364; (sans les diverses extensions), à l'opposé, un modèle "mono processeur à 1 Ghz ou 1,25 Ghz, avec 512 Mo de Ram, son disque d'origine de 80 Go et un "Combo" (graveur de CD et lecteur de DVD) ne cote, lui que 40 &#8364;, donc, selon le modèle que tu as et son équipement, sa "côte" se situe entre ces deux chiffres (plus d'éventuels éléments "hors côte" à négocier).


----------

